# Workmans Comp



## Eve (Aug 11, 2009)

Our Doctor had a phone conference with a physician representing Worker's Comp.  He asked several questions regarding our patient and her condition in an attempt to decide whether the patient should have her workers comp. disability payments reinstated.  The call lasted 24 minutes, and I am unsure of what CPT code to use.


----------



## aarnold13 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not sure that this has a CPT code to bill along with it. There is the 99499, unlisted evaluation and management code that you could possibly bill but from looking through the CPT E/M options I don't really see one that would fit your senario. In our office we don't bill for phone calls like that. I'm not sure if this is any help


----------



## dbranker (Aug 13, 2009)

We have used 99361 in the past. The new code is 99367 but it is for more than 30 minutes.


----------

